# Though 76ers may want to keep Bynum, he may not want to stay



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As recently as one week ago, 76ers general manager Tony DiLeo reiterated that Andrew Bynum was still at the forefront of the 76ers' plans.
> 
> Bynum "is Plan A," DiLeo said. "Until we get the answers, until we make a decision, it's a calculated decision or a risk-management decision, that's something we'll have to make at the end of the year, going into free agency."
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...t_to_keep_Bynum__he_may_not_want_to_stay.html


----------

